# Mühle SAR strap alternatives



## t3hite (Nov 25, 2011)

Are there any third party straps that users have found to wear well on the SAR?


----------



## Kisara (Mar 6, 2007)

Because the SAR's factory straps widen out to about 25mm upon exiting the case, a straight 20mm replacement will look too narrow. Example:










When my factory straps broke, the only spare 20mm band I had that didn't look skinny was a leather Bund strap. Not my favorite look, but at least it worked.


----------



## STEVIE (May 13, 2006)

How would it look with an Isofrane?


----------

